# HAUNTED RADIO: transworld, haunted props, the darkness, hitchcock, pa2, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Haunted Props Brand New 2012 Catalog, Transworld's Bus Tour featuring The Darkness, Casting news from Alfred Hitchcock And The Making Of Psycho, and much more!!

Then, we review the 2010 film, "Paranormal Activity 2." Then, our Demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with the song, "Epihpany" from the film, "Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber Of Fleet Street!" Then, the Freek returns with another bone chilling tale on the March 7 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-030712.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

